# Using regular drill for tapcon concrete screws?



## joecaption

I've never seen a masonry bit with a 1/4 hex shank that would work in a impact driver.
It's not going to do any harm to use a reguler drill just going to take 4 times at least to drill the hole. You should also keep stoping to suck out the dust,


----------



## Canarywood1

crayola110 said:


> My drill seemed to work in putting the holes in the concrete. bolting toilet flange to concrete
> 
> 
> Then I reread the directions saying only to use hammer drill
> 
> I only have a regular drill and an impact driver. Could I use one of these for putting the tapcon screw in? I don't want to spend money on hammer drill. This is


 
I think they mean to use a hammer drill to bore the holes for the tapcon,not to drive the screw itself,but i don't think i'd use an impact driver for the screw,might strip it out.


----------



## joecaption

I always drive my Tap-Con screws with my impact drive.


----------



## oh'mike

Hammer drills are used to drill the holes---using a standard drill will work---but the bits over heat and will not give you many holes.

You are fine---If you ever need to drill a lot of holes in masonry---then buy the hammer drill---


----------



## crayola110

Oh I see. So the Hammer is for the Holes. 

It did take me a long time to drill with my regular drill. Luckily the screws did not overheat as I kept dipping the drill bit in water.

I'll just use my regular drill to install the Tapcon screws now

sorry, i am so confused about the different drills and what they're used for....

Thanks so much as always! :thumbsup:


----------

